#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  How does a Thai citizen get a new ID card?

## OrangeJuice

Hello Everybody!

My Thai girlfriend lost her handbag with her ATM card and her ID card yesterday. She still has her passport though. She told me that she needs someone from her family to guarantee for her in order to get a new ID. Can anyone tell me if that's true? How does a Thai citizen get a new ID if theirs is lost?

She also told me she can't withdraw money since she has no ATM card and the bank won't accept her passport. It sounds a bit strange to me but what do I know, I'm not Thai! Every help is appreciated.

Greetings!


[at]

----------


## Gravesend Dave

She needs to go to the ampher where she is registered wit her birth certificate,it pretty straight forward from there.
She may also need to show her house book also,but this I'm not sure on others will be no doubt.

I find it strange that her bank will not except her passport as I.D to replace her ATM card.
Should not be a problem especially if she explains that her I.D has been lost together with the ATM card.

She be easy to sort this out!

----------


## Mid

1st Step , get a police report .

----------


## Mid

> She also told me she can't withdraw money since she has no ATM card and the bank won't accept her passport.


of course , ffs THINK it through  :Sad: 

she must apply for a new ATM card , since when did banks accept passports in lieu ?

----------


## jamescollister

Seem to need a police report for everything here, once lost a paper plane ticket. They would not issue a new one without a police report, I was getting a bit pissed off, when the wife grabbed me. We walkrd out to the nearest cop in [ BKK ] 20 Baht and a report was issued. Just the system I guess. Jim

----------


## pseudolus

^^ umm Mid, patience man, are you forgetting that this   daft country is the  in the land of "The Pass Book" - with passport and bank book she can do anything she likes with her money. 

Now, OP, are you sponsoring her? Has she asked for Western Union transfer?  She's told a few porky pies (Oh, I need my mother to come down here to vouch for me....who is going to vouch for the mother you might ask?....not mentioned bank pass book which is the important one - the ATM card most likely will not even have her name on it anyway. 

So what's the score - long distance romance?

----------


## Humbert

> 1st Step , get a police report .


Nothing will happen without one.

----------


## pseudolus

unless she still has her bank book in which case, passport and bank book and she can get her cash out. Did it myself only the other day.

----------


## Mid

^




> How does a Thai citizen get a new ID card?


.....

----------


## pseudolus

> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by OrangeJuice
> 
> ...



yeah I know, but the real message was that she can't get money and then making up a load of lies about the ID card. 

OP - when she gets her new ID card, check the issued date on it next time you are in town lol

----------


## adzt1

stop wasting our time n lend her the million bhart now  . 
job done ! . 
shouldn't be a Toyota  dealer too far neither!

----------


## OrangeJuice

No, I do not sponsor her and she didn't ask me for money. She just seems lost and I was wondering why this situation is so complicated since she still has her passport which is a legal document to verify ones identity.

So if she gets a police report she should be able to get a new ATM card with her passport? But she still has to go to the place where she is registered to get a new ID?

----------


## Mid

> her passport which is a legal document to verify ones identity.


not in ones home country ....................

Oz for example will not accept a current one as proof of ID for a replacement .

----------


## Mid

> But she still has to go to the place where she is registered to get a new ID?


yes , once she has a police report .

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Pretty sure that first she'll need to get a new ID card. This can only be done where she is registered (on the house book). If that's far away - then she'll have to go there. re the mum going - sure, there's so little id here - many people with only a year of birth on their ID, that the simplest way is for a trusted person (village head where she's from or her mum if family has good standing should be fine. Once she has the ID card she can get everything else immediately on the spot.

----------


## Mid

^

and here endith the lesson  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Police report from police district where she lost the handbag.
Travel to home Amphur.
Get birth certificate.
Get house book.
Go to Amphur office and get new ID.
Take ID and bank book to bank branch where she has the account.
Get new ATM card.

----------


## Humbert

> unless she still has her bank book in which case, passport and bank book and she can get her cash out. Did it myself only the other day.


Are you a Thai national?

----------


## MeMock

Orange Juice, your girlfriend is Thai and I am presuming she is in Thailand yet you as a foreigner (I presume) have come on a message board full of foreigners to ask how she can replace her Thai ID card???

Surely she either already knows or could ask a multitude of friends or family, go online to look it up or ring a government office somewhere?

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Police report from police district where she lost the handbag.
> Travel to home Amphur.
> Get birth certificate.
> Get house book.
> Go to Amphur office and get new ID.
> Take ID and bank book to bank branch where she has the account.
> Get new ATM card.


Nearly on the mark!

The bank should replace her ATM on the strength of her passport,it is a legal document with her photo!
As good as her I.D

The I.D as I suggested easily sorted

The police report means nothing!
The I.D is worth nothing as well as the ATM card without her pin number.

Does she want the police to track down her hand bag? Maybe but that I would doubt.

As i said a very easy inconvenience to sort out. :Smile:  

If by any chance your bird has a nice wedge in her account which she finds has vanished,then yes call the boys in but it will still amount to nothing.

I think if this is genuine then your girlfriend is not.
Sorry to be negative but that how it looks to me.
Hope you work around it.

----------


## RickThai

> Hello Everybody!
> 
> My Thai girlfriend lost her handbag with her ATM card and her ID card yesterday. She still has her passport though. She told me that she needs someone from her family to guarantee for her in order to get a new ID. Can anyone tell me if that's true? How does a Thai citizen get a new ID if theirs is lost?
> 
> She also told me she can't withdraw money since she has no ATM card and the bank won't accept her passport. It sounds a bit strange to me but what do I know, I'm not Thai! Every help is appreciated.
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> [at]


When a Thai citizen loses her ID Card, she has to have a Thai citizen in good standing go with her and vouch that she is in fact a Thai citizen and verify her age and residence.  Usually, one of her parents or a sibling will accompany her.  If the person has a respectable government job (teacher, police officer, etc) it will help (cut down on tea money anyway).

This is based upon my wife renewing her Thai ID card after it expired (when we were living abroad).

RickThai

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Rick is right if your girlfriend was underage and never held  Thai I.D.

No she is a women of age who has lost or had her I.D stolen!

Surely to get the I.D in the first place she would of had the necessary paper work.

As I said in my first post there will be others with better advice,not sure that Rick is one though.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Oh by the way there is no tea money in this topic that I am aware of!

If there is such a thing only a falang would be shelling out to his bird!

How much did you pay Rick and for what!!!

----------


## Humbert

> The police report means nothing!
> The I.D is worth nothing as well as the ATM card without her pin number. 
> Does she want the police to track down her hand bag? Maybe but that I would doubt.


The district office where she obtains her ID requires a document from the police. Its not about returning stolen property.

----------


## pseudolus

> I think if this is genuine then your girlfriend is not. Sorry to be negative but that how it looks to me. Hope you work around it.


Kerrr ching. 

As rightly said, she is Thai, in Thailand, and knows what she needs to do. A quick phone call to any one of her 100 relatives and friends would tell her as well, and of course by taking a peep on www.moi.go.th to find out what she needs to do. Surely no  matter what she has to do, the OP would simply believe her and wish her luck.

 However, something else was asked of  him and all of this was used as  justification and my guess is "western union, need money cos bank and ID card stolen and no money until I go to up country to take my mum and village head to get new one and   can not for long time now  cos I have to work. Oh, no OJ,   they will not accept my passport, and only have atm and  not mentioning   bankbook  to you either. Just need money to help me survive until I can get up country". 

Not her sponsor though  -  long  distance GF.  :mid:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> The police report means nothing!
> The I.D is worth nothing as well as the ATM card without her pin number. 
> Does she want the police to track down her hand bag? Maybe but that I would doubt.
> 
> 
> The district office where she obtains her ID requires a document from the police. Its not about returning stolen property.


Just stating how my went about the same thing!

She did not need any document from the police

This was two years back,if its different now I would not know!

----------


## English Noodles

The usual suspects trying to rubbish other peoples relationships just because these are the only kind of relationships they themselves have been involved in.  Sad cnuts.

----------


## pseudolus

> The usual suspects trying to rubbish other peoples relationships just because these are the only kind of relationships they themselves have been involved in.  Sad cnuts.


Don't involve me in that slur, Noodles. I've never married or dated a whore in my  life and have never called my GF "My Thai Girlfriend" either. Or been asked to send money to some girl from a holiday romance or from a dating site. No sirrrreee bob, not me. 

Gravy? Is this your MO?  :rofl:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

Many years back I was very fond of a young Tart I met in a Bar!

I sent her about 50 notes when I got back home.
She was what she was but I had a great time with her,although I knew nothing would come of it.
It was a one off gift that I gladly gave her.

When I first came to Thailand I was a little green but not enough to become another falang ATM.


I personally don,t judge other peoples partner choice it their business.

My wife has never been in that trade,but if I had of met a girl in a Bar who I trusted and liked enough I would not have a problem having a relationship with her.

I have just offered this man some advice,and yes what she is telling him is strange if she is genuine.
As I said hope he can work around it!

----------


## Mid

> The police report means nothing!


Your ignorance is astounding .

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> The police report means nothing!
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding .


Please explain what you mean!

My wife lost her I.D two years ago,I give out some advice based on what she done to replace it.

There was no need for a police report
I did mention that it was a while back and things could have changed, HAVE THEY?

If I had no idea on this I would not be posting,but thought the O.P might benefit from my input.

If I'm so ignorant on this then tell board why!
I'm quite sure there is not one rule for my old women replacing hers in Sang Khom,and totally different ones for others!

----------


## Mid

I mean exactly what I said , read the thread and you will see you are in a minority of one and I doubt you know exactly what your wife did to replace her lost card .

NOTHING will happen without a police report .

End of .

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Your ignorance is astounding .





> Please explain what you mean!


Yeah Mid - what are you getting at?  :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by OrangeJuice
> 
> She also told me she can't withdraw money since she has no ATM card and the bank won't accept her passport.
> 
> 
> of course , ffs THINK it through 
> 
> she must apply for a new ATM card , since when did banks accept passports in lieu ?


Since when has a Thai been able to get a passport without I.D!

A Thai passport is a legal document that verifies the holders I.D

Of course I am not Thai but every time I take money out of my Thai bank account my passport is required to prove my I.D.
One time my Thai driving license was excepted in Bangkok!

Its not a case of excepting a passport in lieu,its prove of I.D

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> I mean exactly what I said , read the thread and you will see you are in a minority of one and I doubt you know exactly what your wife did to replace her lost card .
> 
> NOTHING will happen without a police report .
> 
> End of .


Sorry mate but I sat through the whole boring crap with her,we did not get a police report!

Like I said I offered advice on my wife,s experience,being in a minority has nothing to do with that.

----------


## English Noodles

Like Mid said, the Thai must get a police report for the lost ID card before a replacement will be issued.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Like Mid said, the Thai must get a police report for the lost ID card before a replacement will be issued.


I was with the wife when she replaced her lost I.D

We never visited a police station and there for she never needed a police report.
It was two years ago and I found it a drag hanging around in the ampher with her,but have asked her again tonight as I may have missed something.

No my memory is good enough to know if we or I have been sat in a Thai nick!

The wife lost my youngest boys English passport,The British Embassy required a police report for that.
The one and only time I have had the pleasure of entering a Thai police station.

I was only offering the man a bit of advice and am happy to leave it at that. :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

^Fair enough, gravey. You could be right.

*Application due to lost Citizen Identification Card* 
*Required Documents*
Householder Copy of House Registration;Recommendation letter from the trustworthy person, along with Citizen Identification Card or the government documents such as Birth Certificate, original copy of Passport, Educational Certification

----------


## RickThai

> Rick is right if your girlfriend was underage and never held  Thai I.D.
> 
> No she is a women of age who has lost or had her I.D stolen!
> 
> Surely to get the I.D in the first place she would of had the necessary paper work.
> 
> As I said in my first post there will be others with better advice,not sure that Rick is one though.


Without someone to verify who she is, then anyone could grab the paperwork and claim to be someone else (identity theft).  My wife had to have her house registration (her brother's house actually as she had been out of country for over 10 years), her birth registration, and a properly registered Thai citizen to vouch that she was who the paperwork stated she was.  That was about 8 years ago, so perhaps things have changed.

(And no, I didn't have to pay any tea money - my Thai BIL is a police Captain and that really does "grease" the skids when it comes to getting things done through the local bureaucracy.  Without tea money you might wind up wasting an entire day or two to get your paperwork processed.)

Let us know how it turns out.

RickThai

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> 
> Rick is right if your girlfriend was underage and never held  Thai I.D.
> 
> No she is a women of age who has lost or had her I.D stolen!
> 
> Surely to get the I.D in the first place she would of had the necessary paper work.
> 
> ...


Well two and a bit years ago the wife replaced her I.D,thats how that one worked out Rick. :ssssh: 

I will repeat this once more!!!!!!
I am only posting to give the O.P a bit of advice,if I'm in the minority and everyone wants a big debate carry on!

I will remind all the people in the know that when a Thai obtains their I.D they give a very important part of identification!!

Yes that,s right they give a fingerprint!!

If you lose your I.D its simple even in Thailand for them to check that you are who you say you are.

When a young Thai first gets an I.D card issued yes she would need someone to verify who she is,was that your point Rick :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Rick I have never paid tea money even though I am in the minority when it comes to having a Pig in the wife,s family. :mid: 

The o.p needs to ask why his girlfriend can not sort this minor issue out,or wait for some more advice. :Smile:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> The police report means nothing!
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding .


Yours more than mine pal,so it appears!

----------


## wasabi

Sometimes I wonder what Thailand I have been in and the one that I read about on here. My Wifes ID card expired while residing in the U.K. Upon returning to Thailand I went with Her when she renewed Her ID card. So easy,no fuss no drama,NO Tea MONEY,NO MR BIG to verify Her status. I have just asked Her about this,and yes it was easy,Her words,EASY.She tells Me that ID cards can now be renewed in the U.K

----------


## nigelandjan

you gotta a lotta reds mate for 2 posts

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> ...


Apparently change is constant.  No worries.

RickThai

----------


## poorfalang

> Hello Everybody!
> 
> My Thai girlfriend lost her handbag with her ATM card and her ID card yesterday. She still has her passport though. She told me that she needs someone from her family to guarantee for her in order to get a new ID. Can anyone tell me if that's true? How does a Thai citizen get a new ID if theirs is lost?
> 
> She also told me she can't withdraw money since she has no ATM card and the bank won't accept her passport. It sounds a bit strange to me but what do I know, I'm not Thai! Every help is appreciated.
> 
> Greetings!


sounds like some one (is, will, been) raped,




> When a Thai citizen loses her ID Card, she has to have a Thai citizen in good standing go with her and vouch that she is in fact a Thai citizen and verify her age and residence. Usually, one of her parents or a sibling will accompany her. If the person has a respectable government job (teacher, police officer, etc) it will help (cut down on tea money anyway).


Rubbish, 
my wife went to make a new one last after losing hers,

Docs 
1 police report
2 house book
3 birth certificate
why some of you mention Passports, most Thais don't have a bladdy passport

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by OrangeJuice
> 
> Hello Everybody!
> 
> My Thai girlfriend lost her handbag with her ATM card and her ID card yesterday. She still has her passport though. She told me that she needs someone from her family to guarantee for her in order to get a new ID. Can anyone tell me if that's true? How does a Thai citizen get a new ID if theirs is lost?
> 
> She also told me she can't withdraw money since she has no ATM card and the bank won't accept her passport. It sounds a bit strange to me but what do I know, I'm not Thai! Every help is appreciated.
> 
> Greetings!
> ...


Like I said, "Change is constant".

----------


## DrAndy

> 1st Step , get a police report .



correct, that is essential

----------


## DrAndy

> my wife went to make a new one last after losing hers,  Docs 1 police report 2 house book 3 birth certificate


mine too, the same

----------

